# Does pima/mela fix harm shrimp and plants?



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

Does Pima Fix and Mela Fix harm shrimp and plants?


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Why do you want to use it?


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

my harlequin rasbora has ick and fungus.


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Jul 9, 2008)

treat ick with heat


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Why not pull the Rasbora and put him in a hospital/quarantine tank and treat him in there? You would use less medication for treatment and not risk any harm to your inverts. If you don't have one, this is a good excuse to buy a 10g tank (or smaller) in my opinion


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Neither will help with ick.
Neither will harm the plants.
I dont know about the shrimp.
Call the 800 number on the bottle.


----------

